# FMDC Recognition Issues



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Theres a slight problem that keeps coming up, I hear that FMDC is not yet WHO recognized? Doesnt that bar us from USMLE/foreign exams? What recognitions are needed anyway, besides IMED listing, to be eligible for USMLE and others?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

take a look at the page where they talk about all U.S. recognized med schools. It has it in there. Apparently all it needs is certification by ECFMG and I guess being recognized by WHO and those is important but not required? Just my guess on the latter part, though


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Im pretty sure it was a requirement, the one I know about atleast was IMED, pretty uncertain on the others. I dont know where to confirm this from though :/

- - - Updated - - -

Also, anyone have any info on what we're supposed to do about both tests being on the same day? FMDC and CMH I mean?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

IMED is the directory of medical schools that's maintained by ECFMG. WHO Avicenna Directory is not the criteria now, it used to be like, 5 years ago but, now that directory is not even maintained by WHO itself, it's organized by University of Copenhagen. The purpose of it, is sort of an indicator of the medical schools in which, WHO laid principles are followed, but I am not sure. What I am sure of is that, IMED directory inclusion is the criteria for sitting in international licensure examinations.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

So that would mean FMDC is safe right? Phew


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

If it's listed in IMED Directory, then you're in safe hands.


----------

